

A beautiful design and no jerks: how Tumblr did it - ganjianwei
http://gigaom.com/2012/11/05/a-beautiful-design-and-no-jerks-how-tumblr-did-it/

======
saraid216
Hrm. So, disclaimer: I don't use Tumblr at all. I get linked occasionally and
that's all. This all said, last week I read this:

[http://forums.questionablecontent.net/index.php/topic,28354....](http://forums.questionablecontent.net/index.php/topic,28354.msg1107844.html#msg1107844)

Which is suggesting that, instead of trolls, well... downthread, there is this
statement: "I will never understand just how Tumblr became such a cesspool of
people ineffectually trying to make the world better."

~~~
brigade

        it feels like you're besieged from all sides.
    

Ehhh... in my experience tumblr really is the easiest social site to avoid
trolls and opinions contrary to yours, just as the article says. The only
default means of communication, reblogging, makes comments hard to see unless
you're already following the commentator - you pretty much have to explicitly
look for them.

But at the same time you see all the comments and content from the like-minded
people you follow, making tumblr into the perfect echo chamber. Which directly
results in the toxic communities your quote is referencing
(<https://twitter.com/tumblrtxt>)

